# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  Protein Brownie (made in < 2 mins)

## lestat88

Ingredients:
1 scoop of whey protein
2 tablespoons of pb or low carb chocolate spread such as chocolate mud
1 whole egg
1 tablespoon of water

Method:
Basically stir all ingredients in a mug and microwave for 1 min, you'll see the mixture rise due to the egg, scrape sides of mug with a knife and slide onto a plate, cut into 3 slices.

Pic:
[IMG]http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs011.snc4/33888_1595495614683_1454745588_1568599_2***07_n.jp g[/IMG]

----------


## baseline_9

Sounds simple enough

Maybe a good mini cheat meal

----------


## Techguy30

these are decent, for some reason mine only had good flavor on the outside. The middle of it was bland tasting but still not bad

----------


## joetapout

good treat,i cheated and used milk instead of h20 and alittle cinnamon for xtra kick

----------


## massemotions

ill have to try it out

----------


## LatissimusaurousRex

Just made it, not bad! Surprisingly large too.

----------


## Athlete127

Using natty PB this wouldn't even have to be a cheat meal if you were trying to work in some good fat to your diet. I may try this tomorrow.

----------


## BloozieStrat

Ha.... Not bad. But mine was really only good on the outside as well. Maybe I'll add some cinnamon next time

----------


## Twin

nice. going to try this in a bit.

1 scoop of whey protein
2 tablespoons of pb 
1 whole egg

i already have this in some part of my diet, so this works nicely. my macros will be the same at the end of day.  :Smilie: 



edit: just made this. it tasted pretty decent.

----------


## fatluke_nofx

i made it last night, added some vanilla and cinimon, was great. It rose a lot more then i expected, so that was pretty great too!

----------


## Bill_boy2005

Pleasantly surprised by this one. Looked a little questionable, but tasted a lot better than I expected. Thanks.

----------


## Liamon

mine was way dryer than in that pic above, but i put 2 egg whites instead of whole egg, might be thats why

----------


## DubVwrestler171

This looks interesting. Might have to try this. Thanks

----------


## Schmidty

just made this. for the effort it takes to whip it ll in a little bowl it is well worth it. didnt add peanut butter though, still not bad.

----------


## Noles12

The thing that has always concerned me is the stability of the protein in the microwave

----------


## Schmidty

i can imagine sum is damged but heat in general is bad for protein isnt it.

----------


## CBO

Great recipe. Thanks

----------


## jypoll

> The thing that has always concerned me is the stability of the protein in the microwave





> The thing that has always concerned me is the stability of the protein in the microwave


heat will only denature the protein into its primary structure so it is not folded into its 3D globular shape, which will happen in your stomach due to pH, your body cannot actually absorb protein anyways, it must break it down into individual aminos or at least very short peptide sequences. Im not completely sure but does this not make protein breakdown negligible ?

----------


## FONZY007

You can heat protein to a certain degree without it denaturing.. Say 100 degrees anything more I believe the protein starts to break down..

I used to work in a lab at my current job and we make whey protein and I was the powder
Tech and would test it

----------


## jypoll

> You can heat protein to a certain degree without it denaturing.. Say 100 degrees anything more I believe the protein starts to *break down..*
> 
> I used to work in a lab at my current job and we make whey protein and I was the powder
> Tech and would test it


would you be able to expand on what you mean by breakdown.. on a chemical level. i am quite curious about how protein denaturing decrease biological availability.

sorry for hijacking  : Hijack:

----------

